# Kitchenaid Espresso maker



## james500 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a Kitchenaid espresso maker ( I am on my third one) which is now 3 years old, being a replacement by Kitchenaid for an earlier machine on which the enamel failed and was replaced under warrantee (good service by Kitchenaid) Before that my original machine lasted about 5 years, during which time it was repaired out of warrantee once but finally the steamer boiler developed faults as did the on off buttons leaving me to conclude it was time for replacement.

A similar problem has developed in my current machine but because of an issue in Kitchenaid repairers UK being unable to obtain replacement parts, they cannot provide any confidence of when they could repair it. they did offer a new machine at a relatively modest discount which I considered unacceptable given the age of my coffee maker and my perceived quality of Kitchenaid products and their after sales approach which I have previously been impressed with although I am disappointed to say the least with their approach now.

I would expect a Kitchenaid product to last longer than 3 years. Has any one else had similar experiences recently with Kitchenaid and can anyone offer a comparison with the Sage espresso makers?

I think it it is time for me to give up on Kitchenaid but not on good coffee.

Many Thanks

James


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Kitchenaid are basically the same as a dual boiler Gaggia Classic. The internal parts are pretty much interchangeable, so depending on the issue, the parts are probably widely available, it's just that Kitchenaid won't tell you that.

Considering you are on your third machine, I think that basically sums it it up and should consider changing! The issues you have had are all the ones most people mention.

I can't comment on the Sage machines, having never owned one, but they have a good following here and are quite popular.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Given the internals are pretty much the same you might try these: http://www.gaggia-service.co.uk/

I have the same machine since 2012 and it has been reliable and makes great shots. The enamel is coming off now but not bothered about that to be honest.


----------

